# HMS Peewit



## species8472 (Aug 18, 2010)

During WW2, the Fleet Air Arm needed places to train pilots and East Haven was one of those places. Commissioned as HMS Peewit, the station had a aircraft carrier deck marked out on the runway to give the pilots something to aim for. After the war was over the station was paid-off and was returned to the original owners.
A number of small aircraft type hangars can be found, still doing sterling service in the agricultural sector, along with a number of brick buildings. Most notable is a long, low command bunker in the field opposite Hatton House.
It was the norm to name an airfield after the nearest place, which in this case would have been Hatton, however it was named East Haven, to avoid confusion with the RNAS station at Hatston, near Kirkwall.
Ok that was the history, I've been there many times but in the last 10years more and more had vanished.
Some of the runways were lifted and used ad hardcore for the new A92 road, the main runway is now covered by new farm buildings, although these do seem to be inflatable. 
After speaking with the farmer who kindly let us look around he told me that on the old carrier runway that parts of the arrester gear mechinisms were still visible, along with the deck tie down points on the runway.

There was a wonderful little farm cottage on the farm which did service during the war so I've left it in the album. 
At the east end of the site is a water treatment and a few yards from there is the remains of two nissen huts. These were spotted by my girls whilst on a walk from arbroath to easthaven, a walk I've done hundereds of times.

The only original hanger left the rest have been reclad















It's amazing how nature has taken over again










Have a look at the rest from this wee trip

http://s806.photobucket.com/albums/yy349/species1471/HMS Peewit/

A flashearth link 
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.177395&lon=-3.203572&z=18.5&r=0&src=msa

Hope you enjoy. And thank you for looking.

Please advise on the use of two of the buildings, they seem to have metal rods coming from the roofs with creamic insulators on.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 18, 2010)

Might be good if you posted a few photo's on here then pointed your link to photobucket


----------



## species8472 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Nightcrawler, thank you for the reply. How do you opst pics on the thread?
My post rules states that I may not post attachments.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 18, 2010)

I think photobucket is a problem I tend to use flickr though I'm sure someone on here can point you to how, they did with me


----------



## species8472 (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to have a flikr account but never used it.
I'm still kinda new to this so all help will be warmly accepted.


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting place and a nice bit of historical background thanks for posting. As you have pictures posted on the site, have you sorted out the issue with Photobucket. If not I can advise you.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 19, 2010)

Som egood photo's there though I did sneek a look at your photobucket page.
There is an old WW2 airfield near me at Hampstead Norreys though now little remains apart from parts of runways. The old hangers there were like your used by the farm and reclad appart from one which I need to get a photo of some time. Your luck in that you do have buildings to photograph but it has encurraged me to go out and have a look at the airfield some time.


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 19, 2010)

night crawler said:


> Som egood photo's there though I did sneek a look at your photobucket page.
> There is an old WW2 airfield near me at Hampstead Norreys though now little remains apart from parts of runways. The old hangers there were like your used by the farm and reclad appart from one which I need to get a photo of some time. Your luck in that you do have buildings to photograph but it has encurraged me to go out and have a look at the airfield some time.



I recently went over to Hampstead Norreys and there is quite a bit of infrastrutue in the trees - mostly pillboxes and shelters.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 19, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> I recently went over to Hampstead Norris and there is quite a bit of infrastrutue in the trees - mostly pillboxes and shelters.


Thanks for the info I did wonder if there was.


----------



## Munchh (Aug 20, 2010)

Good report, thanks for posting.


----------

